# Help me do my 75 gallon



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

So, currently, my 75 is all eco-complete, and to be quite frank I'm not a fan of it. I'm going to be switching the substrate over to something that is a little more...."complete", but I'm wanting opinions on how to go about this.

I was originally thinking basing the substrate off of organic potting mix, adding some dolomite and potash as well as clay, perhaps throwing in some worm castings that have been pre-boiled and/or some amazonia that I have laying around. I was also thinking of perhaps adding sand into the mix as well to make a tighter cap but was told that'd be redundant, however I still would appreciate input and opinions on that.

Currently, I found a source of MTS that I'm thinking of buying from. Thing is i'm not entirely sure how much MTS I'd be needing if I went that route. Apparently I can get about 16L worth of MTS in a large priority shipping bag but is that even remotely enough for a 75? I'd make my own MTS but I want to do this rescape in the winter and I won't be having the time or ability to properly mineralize my own soil given that its going to be the winter. If 16L is not enough, can I supplement with organic potting mix? Or is it even worth doing MTS at that point and should I just do clay+dolomite+potash+organic potting mix and roll with it? I've done dirted tanks before but they have been 10 gallons and smaller, nothing quite to this scale.

I'm also wondering about the use of dolomite. I've heard that it might not be great in normal amounts for soft water plants, is that true? If so, how much would I reduce the use of dolomite? If I buy MTS I can also request for less dolomite in the mix of dolomite and potash the company provides. I am considering trying to grow trios and sygonanthus and tonia species, to name a few, but I also want to be able to grow a rather large variety of plants as well so I'm not sure the best approach and balance.

Is amazonia still worth thinking about using, or is it superfluous with doing MTS/organic potting mix? Same question goes for worm castings and the like.

My ultimate goal is this, create a substrate that better supports plant growth on its own grounds that will require less reliance on fertilization while still maintaining excellent plant growth and health. This is also for a high tech setup, and I also would like to be able to put fish back into the tank promptly as the tank is already established (see my 75 gallon thread) but had a mishap and is now not what it once was.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

For my 55 I'm using MTS + Dolomite and Potash. A large dog food bag (50lb bag of dog food) that was about 1/2 - 3/4 full was enough for my 55G + 10G, so... I'm not sure how much 16L is, but if it's close to that amount or a little over... It'll be enough. For the Dolomite i used 2 "Handfulls" sprinkled on the bare glass. Same for the Potash. Then i added the MTS and capped it Black Diamond Blasting Sand. Been growing strong on it for 6 months with minimal fertilizing. A little Iron and Potassium with a single dose of trace once or twice a month when a deficiency starts to show, and i'm using Med Lights and Pressurized CO2.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Malefactor said:


> For my 55 I'm using MTS + Dolomite and Potash. A large dog food bag (50lb bag of dog food) that was about 1/2 - 3/4 full was enough for my 55G + 10G, so... I'm not sure how much 16L is, but if it's close to that amount or a little over... It'll be enough. For the Dolomite i used 2 "Handfulls" sprinkled on the bare glass. Same for the Potash. Then i added the MTS and capped it Black Diamond Blasting Sand. Been growing strong on it for 6 months with minimal fertilizing. A little Iron and Potassium with a single dose of trace once or twice a month when a deficiency starts to show, and i'm using Med Lights and Pressurized CO2.


What kind of plants are you growing? Have you had any plants that grew poorly due to the substrate composition?


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

1-Hygrophila polysperma
2-some form of Hygrophila corymbosa... maybe H. c. 'Siamensis'
3-Proserpinaca palustris
4-Didiplis diandra
5-Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
6-Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
7-more Hygro. corymbosa
8-either Limnophila aromatica or Pogostemon stellatus... hard to tell from the photo. Is there any purple coloration at the nodes where the leaves meet the stem? If you crush a leaf, does it smell good?
9-Rotala rotundifolia
10-Does this plant send runners out to start new plants? If so, you're looking at a Helanthium... probably H. bolivianum 'quadricostatus'.
11-Hygrophila difformis
12-Rotala macrandra
13-Definitely Microsorum pteropus, but which form I'm not sure—perhaps 'WIndeløv'?
14-Java Moss
15-Java Fern
16-Alterna Reineckii
17-Bacopa
18-Cabomba
19-Red Tiger Lotus
20-Tropical Lillies
21-Bananna Plant
22-Micro Sword
23-Baby Tears
24-Some type of Crypt
25
26
27
28
29
30- these 6 guys i don't know what they are. Got them from another guy recently and they're doing well though for the past month. 

Even have a lot of red type plants and high nutrient ones. I pretty much just have 1-2 pieces of each that i'm growing out and this thing is packed full.

At first i had some deficiencies, but as i posted earlier. It was primarily Iron and maybe potassium. I spot treated those when needed and haven't had a problem since. I'm even using RO/DI water for the past month or so now that's been remineralized for only 4dgH and 2dkH... So, not a whole lot of nutrients in my water column. Still only had to give 2 doses of trace in the past month i started doing that which is the most i've had to do. Using CSM+B and the usual 5ml/20g after diluting it 1tbs in 2L


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

i used a bag of miracle grow organic potting mix in my 125 gallon tank. i put it to soak for about 2 weeks changing the water every other day . i didnt mineralize the soil weather wasnt good for it. i just took out as much wood and debris as possible and dumped it in tank..the big bag got me about 1 inch bottom layer .capped with flourite black sand.
if your NOT gonna mineralize i wouldnt sugesst adding clay because you have plenty iron in the non mineralized soil allready and any escape of the soil layer will cause algae heaven . just the potting mix is enough. if you DO mineralize then you should add the clay and other things to it because mineralizing the soil depleted some of the nutrients in it.


----------

